
Announcing ClearCrypt: a new transport encryption library - dbaupp
https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/rust-dev/2014-May/009761.html
======
nn3
What's the point of announcing something that doesn't exist?

Don't waste your time on the link. It's pure vaporware.

Actually vaporware usually usually has a design, but this is more like "write
something in rust, but we're not sure yet what (but it sounds good)".

So let's call it "nothingware"

~~~
bascule
We're aiming for a project where all commits receive public scrutiny. This
includes how the project is governed.

We're discussing contributing guidelines here:

[https://github.com/clearcrypt/clearcrypt/pull/2](https://github.com/clearcrypt/clearcrypt/pull/2)

Initial code PR with a ChaCha20 implementation here:

[https://github.com/clearcrypt/clearcrypt/pull/3](https://github.com/clearcrypt/clearcrypt/pull/3)

~~~
yetfeo
It would be nice if some of the items in the pre-commit checklist from [1]
could be checked at compile time somehow.

[1]
[https://github.com/clearcrypt/clearcrypt/pull/3#issue-327877...](https://github.com/clearcrypt/clearcrypt/pull/3#issue-32787754)

------
higherpurpose
CurveCP sounds good, but what's Noise? And could CurveCP be improved by using
QUIC instead of UDP?

~~~
infinity0
[https://github.com/trevp/noise/wiki](https://github.com/trevp/noise/wiki)

------
yetfeo
> Emphasis will be placed on simplicity, clarity, and audibility.

Most projects start with this as an implicit goal. Unfortunately they tend to
grow out of control as the code base gets larger.

~~~
bascule
We aim to make it an explicit goal, rather than implicit. Wherein other
projects this is a "would be nice", in this project it's an absolute necessity
for the project's security and therefore success.

------
bradhe
Wow, you can announce stuff before it's actually built now?

